# Windows update stuck on checking



## strase (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been trying to update windows 8.1 but it is stuck on checking for updates. I left it for more than 5 hours and it was still checking. How can I fix this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the stand alone, Windows 8.1 Quality Windows Update Rollups for your version of Windows 8.1 (ie) either 32Bit (x86) or 64bit. then run Windows Updates again.
Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm having the same issue - but when I go to the Microsoft Catalog of updates, I can download them, but not install them. It can't find a program to install them. Confused...!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

By clicking the download they should install themselves though be aware that can take a lot of time was well.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You have to have the latest .Net Framework installed to run the installer. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30653


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I clicked on the link you provided for the NetFrame work. It said I had the latest version. So I tried to "install" the 3 update files again. This time, when I ran the first one, it said: Searching for Updates on this computer. That ran forever....I finally stopped it. Tried the 2nd update file and it said: Searching for Updates on this computer. That ran forever and I stopped it. So I'm not having any success in getting this fixed. Any more ideas? 

As for the Windows Update Catalog, I'm sorry but when I download the files, they just download...ask where I want to save them....but they don't install.


----------



## strase (Apr 20, 2012)

I downloaded and installed KB-3138615 and that did the trick. After installing that I searched for updates and it worked perfectly


----------

